# Feeling conflicted/Quinn needs surgery



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I found out a week or so ago that Quinn tore a cruciate. I am going to have is surgically repaired. I scheduled a TPLO, but am starting to question myself. 

Years ago when my hospital started doing the procedure it seemed heinous to me. I swore that if I ever had a dog with a cruciate injury I would go with the traditional method of repair. Once I heard the reasoning behind the newer methods I started to think maybe it wasn't so bad. The doctors now do an average of 4 a month. I see positive results. They seem to be "toe touching" the next day. Once the initial recovery period is over there seems to be no looking back. Of course, I have seen complications. All have been due to non compliant owners. 

The scariest part of the upcoming ordeal is the period of exercise restriction. Quinn is a VERY active dog. He is a 16 month old doberman, what more could I expect? I am beginning to doubt myself and if I'll be able to do my part. I know the recovery time for the traditional surgery is generally shorter. However, seeing as how he is still so young I want him to have the best chance at a full recovery possible.

I know there are a few people who work for vets here. Does anyone have any opinions on one method over the other? What about those of you who have had the surgery done on your pups? What method was used and how'd they do?

I am really being a baby about this. I am a wreck. I had looked forward to getting back into hiking this year. I had all sorts of trips planned out for us. I wanted to go somewhere special for Quinn's "gotcha day" and had all sorts of cool toys picked out. Now it's looking like he'll be spending his special day being forced to be a couch potato.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

OH no! I'm so sorry to hear about Quinn....this is a tough situation for such a young dog. 

If I were in your shoes I would do the TPLO. I have seen such good results with this that its what I would do if my dogs needed it. We had a 10 ,month old mixed breed who got a TPLO and had a wonderful recovery...you wouldn't even know he had it done at 2 years old.

The restricted activity during recovery might seem daunting to you right now, but in all reality it wont be that long. I think that if you have to restrict him for a few months to get him a better life quality for years than its worth it. 

I hope that all goes well, and that he heals up fast!!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't have any advice, but just wanted to let you know that I'm so sorry this had to happen to poor old Quinn. I can totally relate to why you are having doubts - its going to be such fun trying to keep an active pup quiet! 
Good luck and I hope everything goes really well.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

werecatrising said:


> I found out a week or so ago that Quinn tore a cruciate. I am going to have is surgically repaired. I scheduled a TPLO, but am starting to question myself.
> 
> Years ago when my hospital started doing the procedure it seemed heinous to me. I swore that if I ever had a dog with a cruciate injury I would go with the traditional method of repair. Once I heard the reasoning behind the newer methods I started to think maybe it wasn't so bad. The doctors now do an average of 4 a month. I see positive results. They seem to be "toe touching" the next day. Once the initial recovery period is over there seems to be no looking back. Of course, I have seen complications. All have been due to non compliant owners.
> 
> ...



Several months ago one of Zio's sisters badly suffered similar damage to one of her rear legs. This dog is owned by Zio's breeder, who is also a vet tech. 

If memory serves it was the both the anterior & posterior cruciates that were injured on one of her rear knees (don't quote me, I'm not that anatomically savy about dogs). The dog underwent the surgery but was severely restricted in her movement for a considerable amount of time before she was even allowed off leash or to do more than a trot for short intervals.

Gradually, the dog's activity level was allowed to go up. But I can assure you that a very wary eye was kept on what she was doing. Now she is running full out in field trials & hunting. But it took TIME. I think she basically "lost" last season due to this injury.

GSPs are about as active a dog as you can get. They get stir crazy & destructive if they aren't properly exercised. So I think you see where I'm coming from in this discussion. It's VERY important that you remember YOU ARE THE ONE who says how much activity Quinn should be involved in while he is recovering, NOT Quinn.

Your dog has no concept of "going easy" to allow a post surgical injury to heal properly. But your vet and you do. So don't let guilt or paranoia about your dog "turning into a couch potato" prevent you from letting your dog heal properly.

JMHO,


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I was told two weeks ago about my dog, ALC, but I purchased a brace from orthopet, which I have not recieved yet but have been told with his injury he sould recover to full activity using the brace with phyical therepy. They are also used after surgery for support so they can be active without muscle mass loss. You might want to check the web site and ask your vet..
I started the phyical therepy though and he has improved just with that.
He is extremly active, AKC hunt test, training, and dock jumping. I was told he will be able to do this with the brace on during rehab.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I have never had a dog with an ACL Tear, but my cat tore hers in December (in a cat fight) we were sure she was going to need surgery, but I joined the Conservative Management Yahoo Group, and with confinement and homeopathic remedies she didn't need surgery. She's doing great now. She wasn't even 2 years old yet. I know cats & smaller dogs are different as far as management goes. I have heard that TPLO Surgeries develop the most arthritis after the procedure as it's the most invasive. Here are a couple of links that helped me with my cat: ACL & Dog Ligament Injury-- Is Surgery Really Needed? I am not trying to tell you not to do the surgery as I know of several dogs who have had the TPLO with great success. One was a VERY active Rottie who hikes regularly with her owner in the mountains etc, the surgery did slow her down, and 2 years later she does have arthritis in her joint but not significantly. One thing to remember is to keep your dog very lean/healthy weight after surgery. We have a client with a cocker spaniel whom she let get very obese after surgery and now the dog can barely walk because of the extra weight. :-(


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Just wanted to say I'm so sorry. I am thinking of you and your pup. Hugs, paws and licks!


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

my 2yr old pit bull was diagnosed with torn ligaments in both her knees.it got to the point she could hardly walk and would scoot across the floor to greet me at the door when i came home.Sometimes her whole body would shake from pain.My vet told me the surgery would be 3500 for each knee.I couldnt afford that so they told me to put her to sleep.I ended up switching vets to get a second opinion.New vet said he could put her on metacam(its safer than rimadyl) to see how that does for the pain while i decided what i was gonna do.after a short time on that med she was totally back to new!she ended being on metacam for a yr i believe and then i took her off it and never had a problem.unfortunatly a few yrs later she died from lymphoma.I know the meds didnt "repair" the ligaments but to me it was a miracle cuz she seemed 100% better.Maybe call some diff vets or see a diff vet and get second opinion.I know that if i did the surgery,she was suppose to be kept in a small room such as a bathroom with only leash walks to go potty for the first several weeks.she might have needed a "cone" to keep from licking at incision site.I worked fulltime so it was gonna be really hard to find someone to keep an eye on her for the majority of the time.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the encouraging words. I am going to stick with the TPLO. The thing that was putting doubts in my mind were the websites telling all the horror stories. Of course, these websites were also saying TPLO's are only done by greedy doctors charging thousands of dollars for a "simple" surgery. I have to go by what i see, and I have seen excellent results with the TPLO's and some not so good ones with the traditional surgery.

Chocx2, if you don't mind my asking, was the brace super expensive? I was thinking of that for recovery, but I seem to remember them costing around $800. I'm not sure if I should have one made or put that money towards the inevitable surgery on the other leg.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

The brace was 600.00 with shipping and some extra pads. Oh and like 40.00 for the molded cast to send to them for the fit. Much less expensive than surgery so I was very happy. It just takes alot of work to rehab with the brace. Ive been working with him everyday. Its kinda teaching him to walk properly and use both legs again so he doesn't do harm to the other side.


----------

